# Pleeeeeese Help me ID this bike



## Keith (Aug 16, 2011)

I've contacted C W Racing and they tell me it has schwinn  rea r dop outs,, which it doesnt. The schwinn has its  serial numbers on the reardrop outs in the early mid 80s.  Also I find the serial numbers are on the bottom crank surface in the early to mid 80s                On the bottom of the Crank housing it says MOu28x10 says 191475below that   Can somebody help pleas?


----------



## hstavn (Aug 17, 2011)

when i have sean an x in a serial number it has been murray, but im not sure.


----------



## unknown52 (Aug 18, 2011)

http://re-cycle.com/History/Schwinn/SwnB_Serial.aspx#location


----------

